# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Other Discussion and Support > Documentation and Community Wiki Discussions > [SOLVED] How can I add images to a Community Help wiki page?

## Paddy Landau

I'm writing a how-to on the Community Help wiki.

The Wiki help on Moin syntax mentions drawings, and points to help on drawings.

Unfortunately, the help is obscure. It gives the syntax for including an image, but absolutely no instructions as to how to get the drawing into the page in the first place.
I know that I need a tar of the drawing, which somehow must get onto the Wiki  but how?It recommends AnyWikiDraw as a drawing tool, but apparently it has been discontinued. Anyway, the installation instructions are non-existent and, as far as I can tell, I need to install it on a server with a wiki, not on my computer! The only alternatives to AnyWikiDraw that I've found are also for wiki servers.
Are you able to help me to (1) understand how to create a drawing in the right format and (2) how to put the drawing onto the Wiki?

*EDIT:* I've managed to figure out how to add the drawings. I just need to understand the format of the file.

*EDIT:* It's absolutely bizarre. I have created a tar file, with the extension .adraw, containing a sample PNG image. If I name the file testdraw.adraw, it works. But if I rename the file to either testdraw.tar or silver.adraw, it doesn't work. I am flummoxed. It also seems to be a requirement that the contained file is called "drawing", e.g. drawing.png.

Thank you.

----------


## Paddy Landau

Phew! I finally figured out a way.

It doesn't have the advertised functionality of _adraw_, but that's OK, because I don't need fancy image functions.

Method:
Create an image however you require.Name the image "drawing", e.g. drawing.png.Create a tar (any name) containing just the image.Give the tar the extension "tdraw", e.g. explanation.tdraw.

----------


## sudodus

Am I understanding your question correctly?

This is how I add an image to an Ubuntu help or wiki page:

1. Upload the image as an attached file.

2. Refer to the file with the following syntax (modified according to the relative location). Notice that '/artwork' corresponds to 'artwork' or './artwork' in bash (for subpages / directories) but not for the images / files themselves.



```
{{attachment:/artwork/mkusb128.png}}
```

as you can see at the beginning of this link if you look at the raw text.

It is a good idea to 'borrow' syntax from another wiki page that does something that you want to do (if you are lucky enough to find one, otherwise, just ask us ...).

----------


## Paddy Landau

> ```
> {{attachment:/artwork/mkusb128.png}}
> ```


Oh my goodness, that is so much easier than the documented method!

Thank you!

----------

